# Not Lactating



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive had two does in the last week who have had litters but haven't begun to lactate. I waited to see what happened with the first litter to see what happened and they died but this seocnd litter is only 2 days old and still alive but no milk in the tummies.

What can cause the doe not to lactate and what can be done to save the babies.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Apart from not having enough babies to stimulate milk production I don't know any other causes, though of course I could guess the usual stress/not enough food and water explanations, though I know that won't be so in your case. If they're important babies then you could try giving them or some of them to another doe with a young litter and let her feed them. However they have already missed out on a good start so it might be too late from a show/breeding rather than survival point of view. I would have thought they'd be dead if they hadn't been fed for two days, I think she has fed them at least once or twice, maybe just not very often or when you have looked at them?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Well there are two other pregnant does in with her, thye are heavily pregnant so maybe one of them is lactating a early. They aren't particularly important babies but you never know with rumpwhites until a few days. 
Both of the litters were very small or the mothers reduced them down, this particular litter only has 3.


----------

